# Tattoos....who likey and who no likey...



## Pamela Giddings (Aug 29, 2018)

Had my second tattoo today, very pleased, who would be of this inclination too...


----------



## Stitch147 (Aug 30, 2018)

I'm booked in to have my 34th tattoo on the 22nd September. I am slowly running out of space!


----------



## Pamela Giddings (Aug 30, 2018)

Lol that will be good, not sure if I will get to that number but definitely am to have a few more


----------



## Radders (Aug 30, 2018)

Going by your heading, you are seeking honest opinions. Sorry if I have misunderstood! 
Personally I don’t like them at all and would never have one. I actually dreamed last night that I looked in a mirror and had them all over my arm! I was horrified as I couldn’t remember getting them done. Nightmare!


----------



## Robin (Aug 30, 2018)

Personally, I'm glad I never had one. Now I'm over 60, I have wrinkly bits all over, and wonder what a wrinkly tattoo would look like! Not something I'd have given thought to when I was much younger.


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 30, 2018)

I’ve got no objections to tattoos, to be honest. I haven’t got any, but I have considered getting T1 Diabetes inscribed somewhere easily found. I haven’t got any wrinkly bits. Well, not that I want tattooed anyway.


----------



## eggyg (Aug 30, 2018)

I’m not a fan, think it’s a generation thing. My three daughters all have them, all in reasonably discreet places and quite “tasteful”. My eldest daughter never told me at first as she knew my opinion on them but her 5 year old son blabbed! It covers her entire back not just a little butterfly on her shoulder! I am used to them now as I would say the vast majority of my daughters’ generation have at least one.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Aug 30, 2018)

No.  Never considered it.  When i was young (70s) The only tattoos I saw was Love & Hate and wobbly star on someone's cheek.
Been getting out more the last three years and been seen a Lot more tattoos.  People covered in them.
Someone I know has two lines of writing on here stomach, several inches long.


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 30, 2018)

Where’s the PS, Ralph?


----------



## Eddy Edson (Aug 30, 2018)

I have a thing about tattoos which are the same as lots of other peoples' tattoos - eg barbed wire around the biceps.

Why go for something generic?


----------



## Grannylorraine (Aug 30, 2018)

I don't have any, but both my son and daughter have loads and I do like them.  I would love to have one done but I am such a wimp with pain.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Aug 30, 2018)

I don't have any and personally I'm not keen on them.  Some look quite good on people and others are just awful.  I guess it depends on the tattoo artist.  Also you sometimes see the ones 20 years or more down the line where the colours have faded/bled, skin stretched, wrinkly etc - can look a bit of a mess.  It's personal choice though and people can do whatever they want. It'd be boring if we were all the same.


----------



## Ljc (Aug 30, 2018)

I like colourful tattoos on other people but they’re not for me, I just went with having my ears pierced umpteen times lol


----------



## Sally71 (Aug 30, 2018)

I'm another one that's not a fan, when I was young it was only certain types of people who had them and I think that's left me with a bad impression.  I realise they are much more fashionable these days but I still wouldn't want one.  Having said that, I do find them quite fascinating, some of the artwork can be amazing, I just wouldn't want it on my body.  And even if I did, I'd probably get bored after a while and want to change them, which is obviously a bit of a problem!


----------



## Lilian (Aug 30, 2018)

I think it depends on the tattoo.     The only tattoos I have are my eyebrows.   Personally that is as far as I would go.    However I have one or two friends who have rather pretty delicate discreet tattoos which are rather pretty.     What I really do not like to see is someone who has so many, or ones that are so large you cannot see any skin.    I saw a picture of a lady who was completely and thickly tattooed all over, she was naked but you would not know it.      But what turns my stomach is someone who has a tattoo all over their face.


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 31, 2018)

There’s a fault in that thinking Benny.

If you have a tattoo on your body, it is probably concealed by clothing, so it only appears when you are naked. Most times you are naked, there isn’t an audience.


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 1, 2018)

I had my first tattoo done when I was 18 (24 years ago now) and it's definitely a personal choice. Most of my tattoos are unique to me. I've never regretted any of mine. I have had people say to me am i worried about what I'll look like when I'm older, there's 2 replies to that one, "I don't care about what I look like now so why would I care when I'm older" or " I'm gonna be more worried about peeing and pooing myself in public than what I look like! "
I never judge people on the choices they make in life and I hope that no-one would ever judge me, but unfortunately people will always judge others on things like tattoos. Will it stop me getting more..........nope!


----------



## Pine Marten (Sep 1, 2018)

I have three, and all of them have meaning to me and took a lot of thought, they are not generic. My two daughters both have quite a few (and my eldest daughter is  a semi-pro tat artist) though my son hasn't got any.

My dad had one on his forearm, which I presume he got when he was in the army during the war, so I've never felt them to be peculiar.


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Sep 1, 2018)

first tattoo was in 1982. Think that is were I contracted hepatitis C. Didn’t find out I had hep c till 1994. I had had loads of tattoos by then. No wonder there is an epidemic of hep c in this country.  Still not against tattoos. Each to their own. I don’t like bodybuilders think they look stupid. Each to their own. By the way got a tattoo type3c diabetic.. in case of emergencies a couple of years ago. Before anyone says about hep c I successfully completed treatment . But as I said had tattoos for 12 years not knowing I had it.


----------



## Pamela Giddings (Sep 2, 2018)

My first tattoo was for my littlies, second for a Lady dear to me who passed away, she was like a grandma to me. Am thinking of a few more tattoos to cover an old injury, yet these too will have meanings


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Sep 2, 2018)

I want this one.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Sep 2, 2018)

I don't like them and wouldn't get one myself. What other people do with their own bodies is up to them. I think that having random generic ones just stuck anywhere looks a bit stupid. I find those online galleries of really bad ones weirdly fascinating. Certainly they are a warning to think carefully and make sure that the tattooist is at least basically competent.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 2, 2018)

Chris Hobson said:


> make sure that the tattooist is at least basically competent.


...and can spell, with a good command of basic grammar!


----------



## Ruby/London (Sep 2, 2018)

I love body art and the history of tattoos.  Tats used to the mark of rebels, outlaws, tribal warriors and sailors, not the former PM's wife.  They have become so commonplace that they have lost their status.  For me, the new rebellion is not having a tat... but each to their own: )


----------



## stephknits (Sep 2, 2018)

Benny G said:


> Yeah, I can see that. It's a bit like having your hair cut, the audience sees it every time they look at you, but you need a mirror to appreciate it for yourself.


the audience in question clearly isn't my husband who never notices when I get my haircut...


----------



## Mark T (Sep 2, 2018)

I wouldn't personally have one done.  But I do appreciate the the artistry involved and I've seen pictures of work done by very talented artists.


----------



## Mark T (Sep 2, 2018)

stephknits said:


> the audience in question clearly isn't my husband who never notices when I get my haircut...


Isn't that the role of a husband?


----------



## Ralph-YK (Sep 3, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> There’s a fault in that thinking Benny.
> 
> If you have a tattoo on your body, it is probably concealed by clothing, so it only appears when you are naked. Most times you are naked, there isn’t an audience.


That depends.


Ralph-YK said:


> Someone I know has two lines of writing on here stomach, several inches long


This summer it's been on display in public.  (Including when going round the shops).  Part of the one on her upper chest has often been seen

There are plenty of people who have there upper thigh, hip, lower back, cleavage and upper chest tattoos on show.  Along with a few sleeves.
With men we can get to see the full chest tattoo (often going round the side).


----------



## missclb (Sep 6, 2018)

Tattoos = marmite  

I have a couple, and I'm a big fan of mine. I woudn't go as far as saing that I like ALL tattoos though. In fact, far from it. But I'm certainly not against the concept. If anyone is interested, the best work i've ever seen is by a French artist called Noon. His work is incredible, but much too large for me.


----------



## WHT (Nov 9, 2018)

quite like this tattoo....but don't own such a beautiful pair of legs as such!


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 9, 2018)

That’s a beautifully executed tattoo, WHT, but as you say, you really need the legs to pull it off.


----------



## Sally71 (Nov 9, 2018)

And what's it going to look like when she's old and wrinkly?!


----------



## Radders (Nov 9, 2018)

Sally71 said:


> And what's it going to look like when she's old and wrinkly?!


I was thinking it looked like a wooden mantelpiece so I guess it will look like an antique wooden mantelpiece!


----------

